# Solved: Remove win8 - not booting live discs



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,
my apologies, posted this yesterday on wrong Forum ("all other software") getting old.
just bought a new hp laptop with Win 8 installed. HP G6-2208AV, Made backup discs.
Laptop will not boot any live discs e.g. Gparted, Ubuntu 12.04 . Drive plays dvd's etc. so appears to be working, just spins up then nothing. Drive and contents of discs that won't boot, show in "Computer"
I have set both uefi and Legacy to boot Optical drive first, and have disabled Secure boot in bios.
I have a number of usb devices that will not work, and cannot be made to
work,no drivers available for Win 8 ( usb tv tuner is one) so intend to buy a stand alone copy of Win 7 32 bit, and install that, and dual boot Ubuntu, which worked fine dual boot on Win 7. 
My plan is to get rid of win 8, which has been nothing but a pain, 3rd party sofware working one minute then "Not Responding" the next, and installing Win 7 , where all my usb devices could be made to work.

How can I format the drive and Totally remove all traces of win8. I only have the recovery disks,
don't really care if I don't see Win 8 again. Left 2 messages for help on Microsoft site, they didn't have the good manners to reply to either.
Thanks in advance
hamley

​


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

You should be able to boot and use most any partitioning tool by disabling UEFI.


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't disable UEFI, Quote from bios help
"When Legacy support is enabled Bios will load compatibility 
support module (CSM) to support legacy OS such as Win 7 vista xp and dos
When legacy support is disabled BIOS will boot in UEFI mode without CSM 
to support newer operating systems such as Windows 8."
So cannot boot any partitioning tool, which is my existing problem. Problem may be solvable 
if I had a standalone Win 8 disk, but don't get one now, cheap and nasty backup discs. You pay for one license but don't really get one. If machine dies, pay for another copy for a new machine.
hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
There are many aspects to your post although at first it seems rather basic.

There are a number of important points you should consider

There is an answer to your problems HOWEVER it is not easy and you may well encounter problems in trying to achieve what you wish

May I start by offering you this
I am not an expert on this 8 and UEFI by any stretch of the imagination, but I have on this computer a triple boot with 8 pro, 7 pro and xp

I have spent countless hours studying 8 and UEFI etc and may be able to help

It is going to be a long job

The first issue is you cannot dual boot 8 with 12.04 
12.10 is the first Ubuntu made with that will install to UEFI and secure boot
If you attempt to install 12.04 to legacy mode you will not load windows as the GRUB on 12.04 does not allow it

*For now please read this and I am signing off in about 30 mins as I am in the UK*

I will add it to this post within two minutes it is from one of my articles I have prepared on 8 UEFI etc. Here it is for you

Please read this FIRST

There are a number of considerations. I have tried to place them in order of importance

1. If this goes wrong you will get no help whatsoever from the OEM eg Dell HP Toshiba etc - at least not meaningful free help under any warrantry
I doubt if you wil get any from the supplier - if not purchased direct

2. You must before you even contemplate it ensure you have the means to reinstall 8 in the form you wish - in case it goes wrong.
That maybe the installation disc
A full system image
but NOT the recovery partition on the Hard drive as that will be wiped - formatted

3. If it is NOT 64 bit Windows it cannot be installed in UEFI system as that uses what is known as GPT partitioning and 32 bit Windows 7 cannot boot from a GPT partitioned drive. Therefore it has to be installed in what is known as legacy mode - the old traditional BIOS
The image cannot then be reinstalled to that drive if you get that far, as the drive must be formatted GPT 
and the UEFI must be reconfigured before that can occur and windows 8 can be reinstalled.

4. If it is 64 bit windows 7 then you have the problem of getting a boot from the DVD as the Secure boot in 8 will not allow that
YOU should have an entry, after you have disabled secure boot which will allow the boot from the DVD
HOWEVER that depends on what the DVD is

5. YOU MUST CHECK before you proceed that Windows 7 drivers are available for that computer
Some OEMS have stated that they will not be providing 7 drivers for Windows 8 computers on which it is sold pre installed

That should have given you enough information to consider carefully your position.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As I said in my previous I am signing off very shortly

Here is WHY it must be 12.10 see the explanation and why you should follow this guide and install in UEFI and not legacy mode
if the other systems (Windows Vista/7/8, GNU/Linux...) of your computer are installed in EFI mode, then you must install Ubuntu in EFI mode too.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

I have gone - goodnight if you wish my further attempts to help I will be back about 1600 UK time

Finally I would repeat think carefully before you proceed with your intentions
When I come back I will if you have replied explain why you cannot boot that computer pre-installed with 8 from some USB devices - depending on what is on them and some optical discs - CDs DVD`s

Basically for now UEFI and GPT which are working together boot NOT from a drive or device a such but from a file and although UEFI can read from NTFS file systems it cannot boot from them. It must boot from a FAT32 file system.


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for that info Macboatmaster,
it is my intent to remove win 8 and hopefully install win 7 in it's place.
I don't plan to ever re-install win 8, so nothing will be installed in EFI mode, windows is not 
the operating system I usually use, that being Ubuntu 12.04 at the moment, so would be happy to
stay with legacy mode. I have a set of recovery discs so if sometime in the future if I should 
have a major revelation will worry about re-installing Win 8 then. If that is not possible I won't lose any sleep.
According to HP the drivers for this machine are available for Win 7, which I only use to test
open source applications that have been ported to Windows, Gimp Scribus etc. for those I know 
who I haven't been able to get to try Ubuntu, and some usb devices that won't work on Linux.

Please there is no hurry, it will be another week before I can afford a copy of Win 7(am on a pension), although I would like to install Ubuntu on the entire drive before I partition it to dual boot both Win 7 and Ubuntu (re-install), am a little paranoid, and would like to be sure I have wiped all trace of win 8. Another possibility I buy a new drive and go ahead from there, at the moment the machine is as good as useless to me.

Thanks again
Hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Follow the advice in the link I sent

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

see General principles on there.
Please remember that you must use the 64 bit Ubuntu as that will see the UEFI without a problem
If you are committed to the idea if starting afresh then of course you select



> nothing special is required if you use the automatic installer of Ubuntu ("Install Ubuntu alongside others" or "Erase the disk and install Ubuntu"). Important: if you have a pre-installed Windows and you want to keep it, do not choose "Erase the disk and install Ubuntu".




This link is also helpful
http://askubuntu.com/questions/2218...pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have just read the Ubuntu worked fine on dual boot with win 7 on your first post, so is that WIN7 still in use as you say you are having to buy win7

and unless I have the wrong model of HP it has windows 8 64 bit
and the ram is
*Memory, standard*
4 GB 1600 MHz DDR3 (2 x 2 GB) 
*Memory, maximum*
Upgradeable to 8 GB DDR3
so I would not install 32 bit windows, as of course it will only see 3.5 or so of ram and 32 bit cannot be installed in UEFI so then you will be back to legacy mode for both and you will lose any ability to upgrade the ram with a 32 bit, as you will of course on Ubuntu


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Have read most of that, but would like to get rid of win8, my usb devices won't work on it.
Happy to get win7 32 bit and use that, but no references anywhere that I can find to go back to 
legacy. My machine can be run in legacy mode, which with 32bit Ubuntu 12.04 will do all I need
without hassles. Not worried about warranty issues, can remember that even using Firefox caused help to vanish, Linux certainly not covered. How do I get into win8, remove it, and install 32bit 12.04? Are there any problems with GPT remaining on drive?
Thanks again
hamley


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

hamley said:


> Are there any problems with GPT remaining on drive?
> Thanks again
> hamley


The problem with GPT is that any OS/paritioning tool you use must be GPT aware, or it will only see a raw drive, but won't be able to do anything with it other than pooch it.

More info on *G*UID *P*artition *T*able.


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Had win7 on machine that monitor died, Acer machine, only 14 months old new monitor nearly the price of new machine, should have repaired it. Didn't get a stand alone disc, the usual recovery discs so had to pay for another copy of win8 on new machine (included in price of machine).

Not happy with Microsoft, as I will not connect windows to internet, don't have a land line,
and win8 cost me $37.00 on my mobile phone to validate, "free call" numbers are not free on mobiles here. Will have to do it again with Win 7. New machine came with 4 gig ram, which does all I ask of it, don't use anything really ram intensive. Happy when I have no hassles
hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome. My apologies for repeating what I have said but I just wonder if I have not explained it well or perhaps you are missing part of it, as I have sent quite a lot

1. The HP has 62 bit windows 8, whether you are keeping it or not you can install Ubuntu 64 bit the 12.10 is designed to handle the uefi boot 
See my previous links

2. If you go down the 32 bit road, you lose any ability to increase the ram see my post 8 and indeed will not really use all of the 4GB

3. Additionally to that you can never reinstall 8 in 32 bit mode

4. The other point I was making is that you say that win7 dual booted OK with Ubuntu, so presumably you have it or had it on another computer
It cannot of course be used on this if it is still on the other and it depends if this will accept the product key of course, but if it is NOT in use on the other computer DO YOU NEED to buy it.

5. My advice is as I said - in view of the fact that you are committed to UNINSTALLING 8 which is NOT the way I would go, but that is your choice - then I would install the 64 bit Ubuntu and eventually a 64 bit windows 7

6. If the reason for this drastic decision is the problems on 8 on that HP if you list them I MAY be able to solve them for you
for instance many programs can be run in compatibility mode
on the HP key the windows key and then type - I know there is no place to type
comp - 
you will not get that far before the screen changes to show the search box, now click settings below that as your search area
continue typing
compatibility
and you will not complete it before the options open on the left

I feel reasonably certain unless it is very old that we can find the drivers for the usb tv tuner


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

bbearren

*GPT etc from your last indeed - I agree as below*



> If it is NOT 64 bit Windows it cannot be installed in UEFI system as that uses what is known as GPT partitioning and 32 bit Windows 7 cannot boot from a GPT partitioned drive. Therefore it has to be installed in what is known as legacy mode - the old traditional BIOS
> The image cannot then be reinstalled to that drive if you get that far, as the drive must be formatted GPT
> and the UEFI must be reconfigured before that can occur and windows 8 can be reinstalled.


and that is why he must use the 64 bit Ubuntu
which is UEFI and therefore GPT compatible

from the link I have included 


> To install Ubuntu in EFI mode:
> 
> Use a 64bit disk of Ubuntu (32bit installer does not detect EFI)
> Use the last version of Ubuntu. Support for UEFI appeared in 11.10, but has become more reliable in next versions. Support for UEFI SecureBoot appeared in 12.10.
> ...


and additionally if it is UEFI it is GPT and UEFI does not boot from a device as such, it boots from a file and in the case of a flash pen the drive must be formatted FAT32 as it will not boot from an NTFS file system
and when Windows is installed and the disk is prepared GPT the boot files are in a small partition which is itself FAT32

IF YOU WISH TO CONTINUE BY PM I would welcome that.

*hamley*

*Sorry about the small diversion but I wanted you to be clear that Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit will cause you less problems than trying to boot in legacy mode.*


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

So as I understand it, must admit getting a little confused, If I use 64bit windows 7 it should overwrite win 8, then I can install 12.10 64bit, using UEFI my problems should be solved? (with secure boot disabled) Win7 64 bit should run my usb devices that all worked on win7 32bit?
The only good thing I have found with win 8, is after using it for a short time it has made me quite like 
Unity desktop in Ubuntu 1204, I didn't care for it pre win8, now it's great.
Hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes - I am sorry if my diversion to answer bbearren - caused you any confusion.

YOU are correct, but you still have not told me if you have Win 7 product key that is NOT in use as per my post 12, where I have itemised the points

YOU CAN install UBUNTU 12.10 NOW or at least you can when you have the DVD.
then when you have 7 you can install that as a dual boot

HOWEVER it is commonly thought that it is best to install WINDOWS first and then the Linux based system


and please see item 6 my post 12 - if the only reason for leaving 8 is the usb etc I am reasonably certain we may sort it out


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

hamley
I may have the answer to your TV usb - just post when you are ready do want to provide too much at once


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for that, I don't have a product key for win 7, only recovery discs, and going to Microsoft and trying to explain situation is a frustrating and expensive experience. I will be able to afford a copy of win 7 in a week, need to wait till 8th next month for more download allowance, have wireless mobile, the only variety apart from dial-up or satellite available here, and will then download 12.10 64 bit. Am
working on 15 years left, so have time.
To be honest, am a little angry with Microsoft, been spoiled using Linux for last 10 years, and can't see any advantages in win 8 for me, makes me angry, may be ok on a tablet. Will install win 7 first, have done in the past, just don't trust Microsoft, thought if I run Ubuntu first will help to purge win 8. Had other problems with 3rd party software "not responding" on win 8. Have queried Microsoft twice, no reply, and HP doesn't have web help for this model yet, the phone help is not much help, and expensive on a mobile. Getting a little paranoid as I get older.
Thanks again for everything
hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK you are with respect only replying to some of the questions
I do appreciate it is very difficult
What is the USB TV tuner lets see if we can get that working while you wait for WIN7


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I wondered if this will make you more comfortable with 8 while you wait
on your desktop press the windows key
now right click at the bottom of the screen and the All applications icon will appear click that
NOW any item you wish there can be right clicked on and then pinned to start menu or to taskbar

Also here is a very good useful information from a colleague of mine on this site *TerryNet*
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8...ui.html?highlight=TerryNet+tame+the+windows+8


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Tv Tuner is

WandTV dvb-t downloaded (win 8) Driver34865windows.exe doesn't work. Read somewhere that it cannot be made to work on 8. I can get the included software(BlazeTV) to install and open, but will not access channels. I rarely use windows, have pinned icons to taskbar etc. using 8 is no problem, apps I used to use no longer included, need internet connection to get, e.g.windvd maker, 3rd party software problems locking up, e.g dvdstyler, and others, worked with 7, am happy to see the last of it, win 7 worked for me with very few hassles. use it mainly to try open source software for windows users I know, not nice when things freeze when trying to get others interested.
Hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK if you are committed to not using it there is no point in me spending my time and more importantly YOURS trying to sort out for you what is not working

Please come back as you wish when you are ready to proceed and I will help you as much as possible with the install

Good luck and I hope all works out for you


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't thank you enough for your time and patience, 
I have gained a lot of very useful information, sorry but I will never be a committed windows user,
can't really understand why things can't be more user friendly. I have a much better understanding of the new bios system now and it's and my limitations. 
Take care and thanks again, 
hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thks so much and the best of luck

Re the WandTV USB and the Blaze try this for the blaze
*Apply a compatibility mode*

If you know the compatibility mode that your application needs to run, here is how to apply it:


From Start, enter the name of the application that you want to run in compatibility mode, and in the search results list, swipe down or right-click to select the application and choose Open file location.
In File Explorer, swipe down on the application or right-click it, and choose Properties.
In the Properties dialogue, choose the Compatibility tab.
Select the compatibility mode and other options that you want to apply, then click OK.
NOT your TV tuner usb etc but the principle is the same
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ut-is-in/d540d2ca-52e6-4b2d-b1fb-8d10d62d93cd


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Re windows not seeing live cd's.
Have managed to get Ubuntu installed alongside Win 8,(friend got me 12.1064 bit) no Grub menu.
Tried easyBCD, messed everything up, black screen with Ubuntu, would not boot.
Ran live Ubuntu, installed Boot-Repair and ran it.
Now have a grub menu with 17 entries

Windows Boot UEFI loader (entry 3) take me to a black screen --choose operating sys. Ubuntu only option

EFI/HP/boot/bootmgfw.efi (entry starts a page with large "icons" select "Use another operating system Windows. only real option - next screen Ubuntu (5 entries) and Windows 8.
Sometimes selecting windows 8 it goes ahead and boots Windows - More often than not returns me to 
original menu with 17 entries. 

Windows 8 Loader (entry 15) error "can't find command "drivemap error invalid EFI file path

Have tried them all, Ubuntu is the only system that boots from list.
Lucky I have very short hair or would have pulled it all out by now. Still can now boot dual system
Thanks for any help.

Hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

hamley

I am in UK been working all day since early until 1700 out tonight until 2200 will reply ASAP after then


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

HAMLEY
Sorry met up with friends cannot post in detail tonight

I am not certain if it s the same so be careful but I have always used the synaptics package manager to edit the grub menu
https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tools/remove-obsolete-kernels

EasyBCD does not work on UEFI
From the Neowin site


> *Does EasyBCD have EFI support?*
> 
> No, not yet.


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Macboatmaster,
only have 1 linux image 3.5.0-17 installed. Was a fresh install.
Ubuntu the only system that actually boots from grub menu every time. Have been running dual boot 
with xp, win 7 no problems, been spoiled I suppose.

Please there is no hurry, am working on 15 years left (that's if
Win 8 doesn't drive me to an early grave  )

hamley


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry, should have been more informative,
only one Ubuntu entry in grub menu, all the others were various bios and windows entries

hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I know I originally said that EasyBCD could not be used on UEFI but I now read that 2.2. version can

http://neosmart.net/blog/2012/announcing-easybcd-2-2-windows-8-dual-booting-and-more/
however I also see that it is not yet perfected.

The problem to me seems to be that explained here - so many entries mostly BIOS files
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1024383

Did you when you installed Ubuntu disable fast boot and if appropriate the Intel 
as explained in my link

In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT).

I wonder if you may be better using the windows boot loader
http://ssatish.wordpress.com/2013/01/23/boot-ubuntu-from-windows-8-bootloader/

http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/2/

That all said I have as mentioned previously NOT installed Ubuntu with 8.

Good luck


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi again,
had uefi and legacy enabled, ubuntu would not install until I disabled Legacy.
Fixed boot ubuntu not booting with boot-repair from live ubuntu disk.
Had disabled fstboot

Windows8 seems to be popping up more problems by the day, will give win 7 a go next Friday. 
Problems with win 8

Software on win 7 not there now
USB hardware not working
Needs net access to get any relevant help
Third party software "not responding"
Dual boot problems (this may be a uefi problem)
Not user friendly-

Neighbour 3 doors down has just bought a superdeluxe top of the range HP laptop with Win 8, and has to buy a new printer, no Win 8 drivers for it. Came to me for help, couldn't find suitable drivers,
so rang Canon and this is confirmed. May get one from Microsoft if they have one. Have left 2 messages on their site and haven't received a reply, so why do I think it will be any different 
acquiring a driver from them. Been on the phone to them, the operator is overseas, couldn't understand me or I them, and expensive on a mobile when nothing is resolved. Why step backwards? Win 7 may work. I can't see win 8 is a step forward.

I cannot disable uefi, it loads the legacy module, but is it possible to install win 7 using legacy
mode/ this may solve the grub bug?
Thanks again 
hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

FIRSTLY I apologise for the length of the post if that is necessary, but it is I think pointless, providing you with ONLY part of the instructions -

1. Well I have a Epsom SX218 all in one and it worked with my windows 7 drivers but Epsom have now released a windows 8 driver - which Windows 8 itself alerted me to
So either Canon are way behind on this, or it is quite an old printer.
Did they Canon, give indication as to if a driver for Win 8 is to be released.
If he has bought the new printer it is a bit late now but sometimes the Win 7 64 bit driver will work

Just in case he has not yet bought the new printer see this
http://www.canon.co.uk/Operating_System_Drivers/

and also try 
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...n-mp-160/c1941aa1-bb4c-4971-aea3-dfeb810516a1

2. RETURNING NOW to your issue



> had uefi and legacy enabled, ubuntu would not install until I disabled Legacy


YOU cannot with respect have done so
Secure boot disables any attempt to enable legacy boot
When you disable secure boot you may then enable legacy boot
UEFI boot is then DISABLED
EXCEPT when using the Compatibility Support Module setting which I do NOT think you computer has.

3.


> I cannot disable uefi, it loads the legacy module, but is it possible to install win 7 using legacy
> mode/ this may solve the grub bug?


YES
However if you have any thoughts of ever returning to 8 make sure of course as I think I have mentioned that you have a full system image of 8.

*4. Then follow this procedure - *numbered 1 to 6 - *from my article on the subject*


YOU HAVE ALREADY PURCHASED THE COMPUTER WITH WINDOWS 8 but you don't like it

It would appear that some people have purchased a laptop with Windows 8 Professional installed then decided they did not like it and BOUGHT Windows 7 to install. This may have been an unnecessary expense as Windows 8 Professional comes with Downgrade Rights to Windows 7 at NO EXTRA COST.

http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en-gb/l...id=QtySYGkzVh7

You don't need to purchase Windows 7 as you can legally use a previously licensed edition and using the telephone activation service, as online activation will fail, you will be granted a one-time activation code. This free of charge Downgrade Right only applies to Windows 8 Professional.
MY Windows 8 is not the Professional Edition - HOW do I install 7?

The main points for your consideration:

As mentioned above, Windows 8 pre-installed and on an OEM machine must ship with Secure Boot enabled. It will also have the UEFI (BIOS) system.

If you examine your boot order in UEFI you will see that the computer boots to "Windows Boot Manager", not to your hard drive. UEFI cannot boot the operating system to a drive. It must boot to a file.

UEFI with an SSD drive can boot in 200 milliseconds at its ultimate performance level. The traditional key F2 etc. to enter setup is no longer available. No one can press a key within that time frame.

To enter UEFI on Windows 8 you use the Options screen when Windows first loads:

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2...er-before.aspx

Here is another guide and although it's from Toshiba, the principle is the same, of course, as the UEFI is entered from Windows 8 and not from a key press after the POST screen.

http://forums.toshiba.com/t5/Windows...-8/ta-p/329292

Many people have not realised this and having experimented with the UEFI Boot Manager, have then failed to understand why their computer would not load Windows.

Neither will UEFI boot to a flash drive formatted in NTFS, as UEFI will only allow booting to drives with FAT32 format and it doesn't really boot to the drive but rather it boots to the file on the flash drive.

Your UEFI boot will have two ODD - DVD drives listed even if you only have the one. However, one will be listed as UEFI.

HOW TO PROCEED
*FIRST - ENSURE that you have the means to re-install Windows 8* just in case this procedure doesn't work. That, of course, includes a complete system image made on Windows 8 and a backup of all of your personal data. You will have noticed that the product key is not on a label on your computer case as it was previously. It is now encrypted and in the firmware. YOU MUST consult your documentation that came with the computer to ensure that YOU are able to reinstall 8.
*Ensure that you can download drivers for Windows 7*. Some OEMS have stated that they will not make drivers available for 7 on their computers where 8 is pre-installed. PLEASE have the Intel or AMD storage driver ready on a flash pen as you may find that the Windows 7 DVD will not recognise the hard drive. The Network Adapter driver may well be needed so that other drivers can be easily downloaded if Windows 7 installs.
Enter the UEFI and disable Secure Boot. Windows 7, or indeed any other operating system, will not install with Secure Boot enabled.

*DO NOT re-enable Secure Boot after installing 7.*

The UEFI uses a partitioning system known as GPT which stands for *G*UID (Globally Unique Identifier) *P*artition *T*ables). Drives formatted in MBR (Master Boot Record) cannot be used on a UEFI (BIOS). 32-bit Windows 7 will not install to a UEFI controlled computer. It can read from GPT but cannot boot from it.

Therefore, if it is 32-bit Windows, you must enter the UEFI setup and disable UEFI and enable Legacy Boot or CSM (Compatibility Support Module), if available. Secure Boot automatically disables Legacy Boot and CSM.
The easy way, unless you have a hard drive as a boot drive that is larger than 2TB (not on OEM laptops at present), is to disable Secure Boot. Enable Legacy Boot and insert the Windows 7 DVD and reboot to the DVD drive. Then it should all be as you would have experienced in the traditional BIOS.

*DO NOT re-enable Secure Boot or re-enable UEFI - the computer will not load Windows.*

Please remember that a simple installation of 7 will format your hard drive and all data on that drive will be lost, including your Windows 8 recovery partition. You will lose little, if any, real advantage that was offered by the UEFI. It is apparently more secure, preventing a virus from infecting the heart of the system, the firmware
and at 6 above on insert the Windows 7 DVD and reboot follow this exact procedure

Provided by 
*Sean Webster of overclock.net* is one of the most complete and easy to follow that I have found in what has been my quite extensive research. I am obliged to Sean for permission to use it.

*Booting and partitioning of Windows 7 with the System Reserve Partition:*
Boot from your Windows 7 installation media. (If you have a UEFI option to boot, do not select it, select the non-UEFI option for your boot media.)
After booting you see the install Windows 7 screen press *Shift + F10* to open a command prompt.
At the command prompt, type *Diskpart*, press Enter.
Type *List Disk*, press Enter.
Type *Select Disk #* (where *#* is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter.
Type *Clean*, press Enter.
Type *Exit*, press Enter.
Close the Command Prompt window.
Click the "Next" button.
Click the "Install now" button.
Accept the terms and click the "Next" button.
Choose "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)."
Select the partition and click "Drive options (advanced)"
Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Two partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition.
Click the "OK" button and then click the "Next" button.
From then on follow the on screen instructions till you get to the desktop.
Then of course you are still left with the install of Ubuntu and setting up the dual boot there.


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

secure boot disabled, fast boot disabled.
Ubuntu would not install with legacy enabled. According to this bios, both are showing as being enabled when legacy is enabled. message in right panel says uefi loads the legacy module.
Only been able to disable legacy,

Canon stated that they had no intention of writing a driver for this printer 
pixma mp110, have passed on that web site for him.

hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and have you also given him the possibility of trying the windows 7 64 bit driver and the link from Microsoft for install in compatibility mode

This


> message in right panel says uefi loads the legacy module.
> Only been able to disable legacy,


IMHO means that legacy mode is enabled and therefore by default UEFI is not now operating, it is in legacy mode in otherwords the traditional BIOS

and I have just signed off - after copying and pasting for you the relevant parts of my article on the subject
Goodnight


----------



## hamley (Jan 28, 2013)

I passed on both the URL's, have mentioned to him about the possible need for 64 bit.

The article you posted looks like just what I want, will get a copy of 7 64bit, and lose win 8.
To me it's ridiculous that in this day and age something like this doesn't just work, but then 
I am not in the business of making a lot of money.

As I have previously stated I don't use windows much, and all the agro it has presented just isn't worth it. The use I have of it, win 7 is adequate.
Will never even get any updates for it, as I never net connect with windows.

I don't have win 8 professional, just the basic variety, would rather not have to pay for a win 7 copy, or go through the validate process on my mobile, but this is wasting your time, my sanity, and win 7 will have the software I do use, my usb tv, and other devices will just work.
Again I can't thank you enough for your time and patience dealing with a bad tempered old coot.
Would probably be a good idea to mark this as "solved"
Have ducks and geese, if you would ever like a live one.( am in Australia so airfreight would probably be prohibitive 
Take care
hamley


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks
Just a few points

1. I cannot mark your topic solved please do so yourself using the mark solved button on your post

2. Great country - Australia came there in 2002 Perth - brother-in-law - the down south to the old logging towns - then after three weeks across to Sydney - wife`s Aunt and then after two weeks back home.

3. To ensure you are clear on this the downgrade right FREE - ONLY applies to windows 8 PROFESSIONAL

4. If you are buying Windows 7 you do not need to buy the 64 bit but of course as I said earlier in the topic - If it is 32 bit you will of course be limited in ram.


> and unless I have the wrong model of HP it has windows 8 64 bit
> and the ram is
> *Memory, standard*
> 4 GB 1600 MHz DDR3 (2 x 2 GB)
> ...


5. Finally good luck enjoyed working with you


----------

